# Heater control chrome knobs



## 70gtorag (Nov 17, 2010)

Anybody disassemble one of these before on a 1970 GTO. Do the chrome knobs somehow slide off the shafts?
I am trying to get them off so that I can remove and polish the plastic lens and clean the unit before I reinstall the dash.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67 were press-offs. They are on there tight....not sure if '70 is the same, but I'll be it is. I removed mine easily with a claw hammer. I put a piece of wood on the faceplate to rest the hammer against (paint stick, etc) and just rolled the hammer. Like pulling a nail. Pulled the knobs right off. You tap them back on with a block of wood or hammer handle.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

My '68 was the same way, although, I could pull them off w/o an aide. They were tight.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a few heater control panels...the knobs on the slides were on so tight I couldnt get them off! I applied a small amount of heat from a propane torch, and they pulled right off. Seemed like some sort of glue or locktite on the levers. They are metal/chrome. This did NOT cause any damage. BE CAREFUL !!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Again, I just put a piece of wood on the faceplate to pad the hammer, and used the claw end to gently press the knobs off by rolling the hammer (pulling a nail). Took maybe 15 seconds per knob with NO damage to the woodgrain facia or the control head at all.......There was no sign of any locking compound on my control head. I pulled three apart to make one "good" one....your mileage may vary!!


----------

